# Steve Jobs' death clears way for Apple-Android peace talks



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

> Apple is reportedly negotiating with Android manufacturers to license its patent portfolio as it continues to pile up the ammunition such negotiations will need.
> 
> The news comes from the Dow Jones news wire, which talked to the omniscient "people familiar with the matter", and discovered that Apple plans to abandon its policy of all-out nuclear war with Android - a conflict led by Apple co-founder Steve Jobs, who was hell bent on annihilating Google's mobile operating system.


More to be found here...
http://www.theregist.../apple_patents/


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I personally see this as a good thing. This will lead to more innovation both by Google and their partners as well as for Apple. All in all, this is a good thing for the mobile marketplace and will further innovation rather than the usual "bashing over the head with a club" that we've seen as of late.

This will benefit Android a lot since this means (hopefully) that we won't be seeing the likes of the lawsuits we've seen in the past that resulted in Android phones being pulled off shelves due to some lawsuit.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

What no more lawsuits by apple? Ohvwhat shall we talk about now lol.

Well this way apple can re innovate stuff android has been using for years now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, this would be a start to ending most of the lawsuits going towards OEM's and Google. But I'm not sure it will end them completely. Companies will always sue to take out the competition, which I think should be illegal because that would allow them to hike their prices if they were the only company around with a certain product. Take the GSM battle for instance. One of my friends told me that AT&T is/was trying to buy T-Mobile, with Verizon blocking it as it would only leave AT&T as the only GSM carrier available. At least the US Government is somewhat in agreement and blocking some measures as well, for however long that may last. Competition is important as it creates a unique battlefield for users to choose from, and it helps lower prices because said companies want the same customers.

Of course, now that Microsoft is getting into the mobile world, we're probably going to have bigger issues to deal with from them as well. If Google has to license patents, that means they'd have to pay royalties, and where does that end up? We end up paying for it in the end, making it higher costs just to buy the devices. Its an annoying system, and abused way too much... but such is cooperate America..


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Not for long...
http://www.talkandroid.com/98914-apple-says-samsung-is-not-complying-with-judges-orders/#.T164U2yP5TM


----------

